# aristo craft stainless steel replacement springs.



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

For LEE Spring Company
A stainless replacement spring to replace the old rusty springs that fits a ok.
LC 016AB 05S

The more you order, the cheaper they get. I ordered 1,000 and got free shipping. If you are only doing a few cars the cost is HIGH!!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How close are the dimensions to the stock spring? 

Have you any idea about the actual spring rate as compared to the stock one? 

Thanks, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

So what kind of price are we looking at? Yep be nice to know if the spring rating is the same or more than the stock Aristo ones. Later RJD


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Lee Spring - Item #LC 016AB 05S[/b]


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

So hopefully someone will measure the aristo springs and see how they compare. 

Biggest thing is spring rate after the basic dimensions work. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Posted By aceinspp on 17 Jul 2010 04:38 PM 
So what kind of price are we looking at? Yep be nice to know if the spring rating is the same or more than the stock Aristo ones. Later RJD 

Cost me $338 for 1,000 springs. they looked at spring from a new car and they matched it up the spring rate is almost the same.

New spring .015 wire .484 tall .148 outside .158 fully compressed
Aristo craft .014 wire.466 tall .147 outside .148 fully compressed

The stainless wire has less spring rate than the music type wire aristo uses.

Could have got some custom made to macth Aristos to the T put you need to order about 10,000 to get the cost down.

I do not have a spring rater that can go this low but in comparison they are about the same.


----------

